
Veertu – native Mac virtualization available on the AppStore - veertu
The very first native Mac virtualization software is released on the App Store. 
Veertu uses Apple&#x27;s hypervisor framework for cpu virtualization. In addition Veertu doesn&#x27;t require any kernel drivers and runs in a sandbox making it completely secure and reliable.
Check it out: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;veertu.com
======
nippoo
Resubmitted as a link rather than comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10858254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10858254)

------
uselpa
Is there such a thing as vertuu tools for the guest OS?

~~~
izikeidus
Yes, you have Shared Folder / Smart Mouse / Copy Paste and Full Screen
integration for Windows 7 and above.

Commands -> Install Guest Add-Ons

